

Announcing the shutdown of the Ada Initiative - jgrahamc
https://adainitiative.org/2015/08/announcing-the-shutdown-of-the-ada-initiative/

======
butthackerz
I don't think much is lost. The Ada Initiative is mostly involved in
sensitivity education. This is important, of course, but there are a lot of
organizations that do the same thing.

I think that there are other organizations that are more effective for your
charity dollar. This includes Outreachy, whose success can be measured.

